# PC for 25K without monitor keyboard and mouse



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 3, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

light user: watching movies, office 2010, Photoshop, browsing and loads of downloads (torrents), skype 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
25K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7, Ubuntu dual boot

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB at-least, i download almost every day 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Already have one Samsung 20 inch LED - S20B300B Monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Except monitor, Keyboard and mouse 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: this weekend mostly, can push till month end though  

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: my friend will do it 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Chennai, usually i buy at delta page 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am not a great fan of Intel, so am ok with AMD too! I connect to internet via wifi, pls suggest if i need anything additional for that. I want to use it for 4 years atleast  

Thanks! a ton


----------



## Manpreet Singh (Oct 3, 2012)

Processor - Anthlon II 260    - 3000-3500

GPU - Radeon 7750       - 8000

Motherboard - ASUS M5A97    -   6500

PSU - Seasonic s12ii 430w  -   3500

HDD - Western Digital Blue  1tb - 5000

Ram  - 4GB    -1500

Case  -1500 - 2000

External USB Wifi - 600

Dvd writer - Asus - 1000


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

Intel i3 2120 - Rs 6900
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
Corsair Value select Ram 4 GB - Rs 1250
HDD - WD  1TB - Rs 4850
SMPS -  CORSAIR SMPS-CX430- Rs 2100
Cabinet - CM Elite - Rs 1800
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975

Total - Rs 22175

Add a GPU of your choice or need,if at all.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks you both gor your responses!  

I like this one... since i have another 3K should i upgrade the processor ? to  i3 3225? or more RAM or some gpu ? What do you guys think about AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor ? 



The Incinerator said:


> Intel i3 2120 - Rs 6900
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
> Corsair Value select Ram 4 GB - Rs 1250
> HDD - WD  1TB - Rs 4850
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you intend to play games on this PC?


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 3, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Do you intend to play games on this PC?



Nope... i don't play games


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

Dont blow money on a GPU then.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 4, 2012)

AMD FX4100	Rs.6252
GIGABYTE 880GM- USB 3.0 or equivalent MB	Rs.4590
2*4gb Kingston 1600mhz	Rs.2456
1 TB WD/Seagate	Rs.4300
CORRSAIR VS-450 SMPS	Rs.2125
Any Brand with good airflow Rs.1000
	Total                            Rs.20,723
	Total with 5% VAT          Rs.21,760

Now with the Rs.3,240 saved on this configuration consider buying a 2TB hard drive instead of 1TB which would cost you Rs.1500 more, rest you decide where do you want to spend though it'd be a good idea if you get FX6100 that cost Rs.1000 more. Everything in your budget.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 4, 2012)

Now i am totally confused!  which one to go?!?!?! i am a very light user (just office, torrents, movies etc), no games. btw can i buy a wifi pci card ?  



ritwiksondhi said:


> AMD FX4100	Rs.6252
> GIGABYTE 880GM- USB 3.0 or equivalent MB	Rs.4590
> 2*4gb Kingston 1600mhz	Rs.2456
> 1 TB WD/Seagate	Rs.4300
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

Buy the Intel Rig you wont regret .


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 4, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Buy the Intel Rig you wont regret .



Hmm... I am actually planning for another 5K and add 

i5 3450, 8GB RAM 1600, 2TB HDD 

Hope this should be OK?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

But for what you will do with PC,I would say its an overkill. Its like buying a Ferrari and driving inside Tambaram!!!


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah... its just that i want it for 4 years atleast, and to future proof want to go for a quad core processor


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

You wont need it but if your heart dosnt get on with your mind then get the i5!!!


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 5, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> yeah... its just that i want it for 4 years atleast, and to future proof want to go for a quad core processor


Only you know your requirements for the future but as far as your current usage is concerned buying an I5 3450 is like Why would you? Even if you expect yourself becoming a gaming freak in the next 4 years even then a FX4100 or FX6100 would suffice your needs and why FX series even I3s from intel or APUs from AMD would do the job neatly.

I don't want to confuse with anything, just go with a FX6100 and be happy for the next 4-5 years. And the only reason I suggested AMD is because in comparison to Intel, AMD provides better performance at same price point.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2012)

u may consider i3 2100T in place of i3 2120, its a 35W cpu, consumes less power, if computer is not used for batch processing jobs (i.e. huge loads where stronger processors finish the job faster). it's slower than 2120 though.

i3 2100T is 35W cpu (-> total system power consumption will be between 40-70w from idle to load conditions)
FX4100 is 95W cpu
FX6100 is also 95W cpu


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Only you know your requirements for the future but as far as your current usage is concerned buying an I5 3450 is like Why would you? Even if you expect yourself becoming a gaming freak in the next 4 years even then a FX4100 or FX6100 would suffice your needs and why FX series even I3s from intel or APUs from AMD would do the job neatly.
> 
> I don't want to confuse with anything, just go with a FX6100 and be happy for the next 4-5 years. And the only reason I suggested AMD is because in comparison to Intel, AMD provides better performance at same price point.



FX6100 is as expensive as i3 2120 right? then how does it save


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 5, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> FX6100 is as expensive as i3 2120 right? then how does it save


It saves because its a better chip than I3 2120(may be not for gaming) but everything else FX6100 is superior than I3 2120 at the same price. Also just like I3 the FX6100 rig comes within the 25K budget of yours and I posted my comment before the mention of I3 2120. Anyways in brief with FX6100 you get a better chip within your budget.

*Note AMD FX6100 costs Rs.1000 more than I3 2120 but still a better chip.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> It saves because its a better chip than I3 2120(may be not for gaming) but everything else FX6100 is superior than I3 2120 at the same price. Also just like I3 the FX6100 rig comes within the 25K budget of yours and I posted my comment before the mention of I3 2120. Anyways in brief with FX6100 you get a better chip within your budget.
> 
> *Note AMD FX6100 costs Rs.1000 more than I3 2120 but still a better chip.



Yupp... no gaming for me! Thats why for a layman like me, i feel more core means better and since both come under a same budget... !!!


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2012)

In gaming core i3 2120 beats every amd cpu out there.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ But that is not the requirement got the OP. For his purpose a 6 Core CPU will serve him better. So better go with FX 6100 instead of the i3 2120. In most of the multimedia and Multi-threaded environment, FX 6100 will perform better.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> 
> light user: watching movies, office 2010, Photoshop, browsing and loads of downloads (torrents), skype



Thats what the OP wants to do.



Cilus said:


> But that is not the requirement got the OP. For his purpose a 6 Core CPU will serve him better. So better go with FX 6100 instead of the i3 2120. In most of the multimedia and Multi-threaded environment, FX 6100 will perform better.



You are suggesting him a Six Core 95Watt FX6100 for that!!! What on earth made you suggest that.


@ OP
The best for you honestly would be an Intel G630,honestly and the rest of the config I suggested.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Thats what the OP wants to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i am reading Is there a reason to get a FX6100 over a similarly priced Intel? - Overclockers Australia Forums right now!

btw wat does OP mean?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ But that is not the requirement got the OP. For his purpose a 6 Core CPU will serve him better. So better go with FX 6100 instead of the i3 2120. In most of the multimedia and Multi-threaded environment, FX 6100 will perform better.



i also agree to u cause more cores will perform better i other apps but for gaming grab an i3 2100!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Thats what the OP wants to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As per *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html the difference between G630 is just half of 2120... I could see that the only difference is Hyper threading and ghz. 

I am planning to install Windows 7 (and possilbly 8 in the near future), will it have any impact? (between G630 and 2120)


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i also agree to u cause more cores will perform better i other apps but for gaming grab an i3 2100!!!!!!!!!!!!!




More cores for what ....utorrent....browsing...office.....photoshop!!!!! None of them will ever use more than a core or two!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> More cores for what ....utorrent....browsing...office.....photoshop!!!!! None of them will ever use more than a core or two!!!!!!!



between G630 and i3 2120.. will there be any impact? Windows 7 + the aboive (may be in the future Windows 8). Pricewise G630 is just half!


----------



## Minion (Oct 5, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> between G630 and i3 2120.. will there be any impact? Windows 7 + the aboive (may be in the future Windows 8). Pricewise G630 is just half!



Get this combo 
AMD 3 GHz A8 3870K Processor-6.6k
MSI A75MA-G55 Motherboard-5.6k

this can run games too without need of extra GPU


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> between G630 and i3 2120.. will there be any impact? Windows 7 + the aboive (may be in the future Windows 8). Pricewise G630 is just half!



Now you are talking......
Trust me G630 (2.7Ghz) is very very good and a sensible buy even for gamers on a budget,its that good! One key difference with the i3 is the G630 does not have Hyperthreading and is clocked a bit lower to an i3 2120 (3.3Ghz).


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Now you are talking......
> Trust me G630 (2.7Ghz) is very very good and a sensible buy even for gamers on a budget,its that good! One key difference with the i3 is the G630 does not have Hyperthreading and is clocked a bit lower to an i3 2120 (3.3Ghz).



How does this translate to me? Is there any noticeable difference between these two when i use Windows 7? (or 8 in the future?)

*EDIT*: Another thing i noticed is that G630 supports only 1066 RAM


----------



## Cilus (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator, I guess you can read English properly, in case you are not, let me help you with OP's requirement:


> light user: watching movies, office 2010, *Photoshop*, browsing and loads of downloads (torrents), skype



Now tell me a Dual Core Processor with less Cache, less clock speed, without Turbo Boost feature, less Instruction Set Support and without Hyperthreading.....how it is gonna perform on Photoshop? It might perform well in games due to its superior architecture and single-threaded nature of most of the games, but how it is gonna perform in Photoshop. If you don't want 6 Core then even a FX 4100 is better choice.
2nd thing is OP has clearly mentioned that he wants a future proof config for long run and he has the budget and for that reason FX6100 is even better than i3 21XX series and definitely better than G630. Stop pushing him with the baseless information and suggesting him a cheap Gaming CPU which is only good for Gaming, a feature OP does not want.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 6, 2012)

As a thump rule a multi-core processor will always perform good in photoshop and will be future proof.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The Incinerator, I guess you can read English properly, in case you are not, let me help you with OP's requirement:
> 
> 
> Now tell me a Dual Core Processor with less Cache, less clock speed, without Turbo Boost feature, less Instruction Set Support and without Hyperthreading.....how it is gonna perform on Photoshop? It might perform well in games due to its superior architecture and single-threaded nature of most of the games, but how it is gonna perform in Photoshop. If you don't want 6 Core then even a FX 4100 is better choice.
> 2nd thing is OP has clearly mentioned that he wants a future proof config for long run and he has the budget and for that reason FX6100 is even better than i3 21XX series and definitely better than G630. Stop pushing him with the baseless information and suggesting him a cheap Gaming CPU which is only good for Gaming, a feature OP does not want.



In total agreement with you. Except that comment on The Incinerator, he's giving his opinion, a bit deviated but still good opinion.


----------



## cyn!de (Oct 6, 2012)

I don`t really understand why you guys are completely ignoring APU`s??? These fit in his budget and satisfy his needs too.

He can get A8 and a feature rich mobo. in that budget  .


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 6, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> I don`t really understand why you guys are completely ignoring APU`s??? These fit in his budget and satisfy his needs too.
> 
> He can get A8 and a feature rich mobo. in that budget  .



I did mention APUs in my second comment but A8 is nowhere a money saver.Its good but not better than FX4100 or 6100 for the price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The Incinerator, I guess you can read English properly, in case you are not, let me help you with OP's requirement:
> 
> 
> Now tell me a Dual Core Processor with less Cache, less clock speed, without Turbo Boost feature, less Instruction Set Support and without Hyperthreading.....how it is gonna perform on Photoshop? It might perform well in games due to its superior architecture and single-threaded nature of most of the games, but how it is gonna perform in Photoshop. If you don't want 6 Core then even a FX 4100 is better choice.
> 2nd thing is OP has clearly mentioned that he wants a future proof config for long run and he has the budget and for that reason FX6100 is even better than i3 21XX series and definitely better than G630. Stop pushing him with the baseless information and suggesting him a cheap Gaming CPU which is only good for Gaming, a feature OP does not want.



Rather than English I wish you get your facts together and be a lot more more realistic. First and foremost OP has a tight budget but you dont care may be because you dont know or rather you are a bit shallow.Is he a Pro doing 24/7 photoshop??? No. What he emphasized more on was downloads "loads" of them , now I really doubt whether you can read PROPER English!.For Photoshop alone you suggest him to spend Rs 3000 more on the processor itself while any sane person would ask him to get the G630 and spend the saved Rs 3000 on a GPU and RAM to have a much better "PHOTOSHOP" and overall experience of his desired set of chores,I dont know where do you leave your brain when you come to suggest components??? Crap is all you suggest. And Im damn sure you dont even know what "OPEN CL" or GL is ....otherwise you would have backed up your suggested AMD proccy in a different angle....( So much for your Instruction and feature set) Google it,learn read,come back.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 7, 2012)

Not again... Buddy, try to read what OP has mentioned in his posts and then jump fighting or suggesting. Please read this Post of OP: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...thout-monitor-keyboard-mouse.html#post1761025 where he has clearly mentioned that he can spend another 5K and planning for higher end CPU. *Now Price of G630 is 3.4K + 5K which OP can add = 8.4K and price of FX6100 is 7.6K. So OP can go with it...right? Very simple Math.*
Also you have overlooked, don't know deliberately or not, that he has mentioned he needs the system for 4 years. Now tell me, in a long run of 4 years how your G630 is gonna perform, probably that will be minimum to Run the latest version of MS Office properly. 
And Regarding GPU: OP does not play Games and a very lower end card in case of AMD suggestion (970 Chipset does not have onboard Gfx) is sufficient for HD playback. 
For RAM: It can be added anytime if OP feels the requirement for anything higher than 4 GB at a very cheap price. Do remember one thing, CPU is not a component we often changes but all the other components can be added whenever they are needed. So concentration should always be on better CPU rather than higher Ram.

Don't fight or try to push your opinion just because it is your opinion...try to go through OP's requirements first...And sorry for the English part. Good Day to you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Not again... Buddy, try to read what OP has mentioned in his posts and then jump fighting or suggesting. Please read this Post of OP: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...thout-monitor-keyboard-mouse.html#post1761025 where he has clearly mentioned that he can spend another 5K and planning for higher end CPU. *Now Price of G630 is 3.4K + 5K which OP can add = 8.4K and price of FX6100 is 7.6K. So OP can go with it...right? Very simple Math.*
> Also you have overlooked, don't know deliberately or not, *that he has mentioned he needs the system for 4 years*. Now tell me, in a long run of 4 years how your *G630 is gonna perform, probably that will be minimum to Run the latest version of MS Office properly.*
> And Regarding GPU: OP does not play Games and a very lower end card in case of AMD suggestion (970 Chipset does not have onboard Gfx) is sufficient for HD playback.
> For RAM: It can be added anytime if OP feels the requirement for anything higher than 4 GB at a very cheap price. Do remember one thing, CPU is not a component we often changes but all the other components can be added whenever they are needed. So concentration should always be on better CPU rather than higher Ram.
> ...



You think the G630 is hardly good for MS office???!!! Sorry but you better get your facts corrected. I wont comment,honestly.




Cilus said:


> *that he has mentioned he needs the system for 4 years*



Exactly ....so going for a socket LGA 1155 is far more sensible. The upgrade path is way way better as and when the need arises to upgrade,even if he is being sensible and getting a G630 for now.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 8, 2012)

You are again getting me wrong.... I said after 4 years, G630 might be minimum for running the current version of MS Office on that time. 
2ndly, why should he update the CPU after buying a low powered CPU now? Instead he can go for powerful CPU now only as his budget permits which will omit the requirement of CPU upgrade anytime sooner.
For example, 4 years back, people who had bought Quad Core CPUs like Inte I7 920, Phenom II 965 or even the old Core2Quad 9XXX series, can still use their system without changing the CPU and by doing some minor upgrades like adding GPU, more RAMS etc and those processors still provide enough horse power to drive all the current applications. But people with C2D or Athlon II X2....it is not true for them.

Regarding upgrade path of LGA1155 socket, I'm not sure as you are whether they'll be available after 4 years as HASHWELL processors which are gonna replace Ivy Bridge next year, is going to use a different socket.

What you are telling us like I have the budget for an future proof solution right now and get a lower end rig which is just good for today and then again update it in future. Why so instead of buying the high end one right now.


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 8, 2012)

don't waste money on any rig
go the APU way that'll be the most suitable rig for you
mobo:Gigabyte A55M-DS2@3.6k
CPU : amd A8 3870K@6.6k(you can overclock in future if you want to)
ram:corsair value ram 4gb ddr3@1.2k
case:cooler master elite 311@2.2k
psu:corsair cx430v2@2.5k
and that will cost you around 16k
4 cores comes handy in multiple tasks, inbuilt gpu so you can watch you hd movies and also play games on it
go for it don't think twice!!!!sorry if I forgot something?!?


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 8, 2012)

theproffesor said:


> don't waste money on any rig
> go the APU way that'll be the most suitable rig for you
> mobo:Gigabyte A55M-DS2@3.6k
> CPU : amd A8 3870K@6.6k(you can overclock in future if you want to)
> ...



I think i will go with i3 3220 or i3 2120... and you have mussed out HDD  I think this should future proof! btw i could not get the price of i3 3220 in Delta Peripherals (Chennai)... Any other better place to buy in Chennai?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ Great.
Try
*www.theitdepot.com/

@ Cilius
 I dont think that LGA1155 will die so sudden. Because developing an entire line of entry level processor on the Haswell will have overheads,and the G series is promising at this point as an entry level option and has no competition.The B75 chipset is just out with lots of native features against the sole competitor. Its not gonna die even 3 years down the line. For eg. The LGA 775 is still available after so many years as a E5700 E7500 and Q9400 ! Thats my point.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Oct 9, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Great.
> Try
> Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
> 
> ...



Thanks! but it doesnt have i3 3220 and prices seems to be a bit more expensive...


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 15, 2012)

okay 
mobo:Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H@4.3k
CPU :i5 3450@10.5k or i5 2310@9.5k
ram: corsair value 4gb ddr3@1.2k
case: cooler master elite311@2k 
psu:corsair cx430v2@2.4k
hdd:wd 500gb@3.5k
total' : 24-25k
am I still forgetting anything?


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Nov 14, 2012)

theproffesor said:


> okay
> mobo:Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H@4.3k
> CPU :i5 3450@10.5k or i5 2310@9.5k
> ram: corsair value 4gb ddr3@1.2k
> ...



I am finally! going to buy this weekend... this is the conf I am planning...Is this OK? 

mobo:Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
CPU :i5 3450 or i3 3220 (based on the budget)
ram: corsair value 4gb ddr3(may be 8GB too based on budget)
case: Gamma NZXT or bitfenix alpha
psu:corsair cx430v2 
hdd:2TB Seagate  - *Is this OK? *
DVD drive 
Wifi PCI card


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy, there is a huge performance difference between i3 3220 and i5 3450. So decide before purchasing based on your requirements. i3 3220, being a dual core Processor, is not very good in Productivity applications which are generally Multi-threaded in nature.
For HDD, opt for WD instead of Seagate as WD provides 2 Yrs of warranty compared to 1 yr of Seagate.

Also, why a Wifi PCi card? Get a USB Wifi dongle from Asus around 650 bucks.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Nov 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, there is a huge performance difference between i3 3220 and i5 3450. So decide before purchasing based on your requirements. i3 3220, being a dual core Processor, is not very good in Productivity applications which are generally Multi-threaded in nature.
> For HDD, opt for WD instead of Seagate as WD provides 2 Yrs of warranty compared to 1 yr of Seagate.
> 
> Also, why a Wifi PCi card? Get a USB Wifi dongle from Asus around 650 bucks.



My requirements are very simple.. mostly download and some photoshop work... so mostly i will settle of 3220. Delta says Seagate Provide 2 yrs warranty! 

Wifi PCI card because i thought it will be more reliable... because i have wifi almost 24/7 (downloading! )


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

Then why are you not opting for a FX 6100. Apart from high power consumption in Load, it is better suited for your requirements. And one thing, I think you guys know that i3 is better in power efficiency  but that is when the CPU is in full load. In idle. FX series also has comparable power requirements. If your main thing is downloading with occasional Photoshop, which will not stress the CPU that much, FX 6100 is a better choice.  It is available at the same price of i3 3220.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Nov 20, 2012)

@Cilus.. sorry!  but I already pulled the trigger

I bought the below conf,

i3 3220 - 6900
Gig B75MD3H - 4300
4GB Vengance RAM (planned to buy the value ram but got tempted!) - 1450
2TB Seagate (2 yrs warranty) - 5750
wifi pci card (DLink N150) - 750 => *this is not good  Can you guys suggest any other option (I am planning for 25 mt cable!*) 
Samsun DVD - 950 
Cooler Master 431 Elite Plus - 3400 (again temptation!) 
crosair V2 430W - 2500 

Installed Win 7 and XP and the system is AWESOME!!! 

Thank you guys for helping me out!!!


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Nov 26, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> @Cilus.. sorry!  but I already pulled the trigger
> 
> I bought the below conf,
> 
> ...



Good buy man
For wifi, can you tell me what issue are having with this card?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 26, 2012)

bad buy for this requirements...but since u already got em..good luck...also whats the problem with the wifi card?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2012)

Pnv Kannan said:


> @Cilus.. sorry!  but I already pulled the trigger
> 
> I bought the below conf,
> 
> ...



Great purchase there! 
Get a good N300 card from TP link/Asus/Netgear or the likes. But a problem is they all, mostly the Asus ones come in PCIE form and I believe your board dosnt have a PCIe!!! Hence look for something in PCI form factor.Cable is not a bad option if you can conceal it.


----------



## vkl (Nov 26, 2012)

i3 3220 is ok.If one uses Adobe photoshop cs6 then the situation gets even better.
Photoshop CS6 uses OpenCL and OpenGL acceleration in many functionslike Liquify, Warp, Lighting Effects,Oil Paint filter and many more and most of the 3D features,even rendering are GPU accelerated in photoshop CS6,only ray tracing is not accelerated as of now.
Unlike 2nd gen i-series processor,3rd gen i-series processors with hd2500/4000 do have OpenCL and OpenGL support and do quite well in photoshop
using OpenCL.For photoshop CS6 i3 3220 is good choice and more so when one doesn't have a discrete graphic card to assist.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2012)

vkl said:


> i3 3220 is ok.If one uses Adobe photoshop cs6 then the situation gets even better.
> Photoshop CS6 uses OpenCL and OpenGL acceleration in many functionslike Liquify, Warp, Lighting Effects,Oil Paint filter and many more and most of the 3D features,even rendering are GPU accelerated in photoshop CS6,only ray tracing is not accelerated as of now.
> Unlike 2nd gen i-series processor,3rd gen i-series processors with hd2500/4000 do have OpenCL and OpenGL support and do quite well in photoshop
> using OpenCL.For photoshop CS6 i3 3220 is good choice and more so when one doesn't have a discrete graphic card to assist.



+1 to that.
And it feels far more snappier than an AMD .....my personal view!


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Dec 8, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/166906-lan-issues.html i started a thread in Networking section!  Thanks a looot all of u.. my system is rocking! installed Linuxmint nadia, Win XP and 7!!!, Office 2013 is just awesome! 24/7 torrents

Below is the query i posted in that thread......................

 I recently assembled a desktop and i now face networking issues... 
my router is in first floor
my desktop has a N150 wifi PCI card
It is getting connected to the router (my desktop is in 2nd floor)
but Net is too slow! 
now my desktop is in 1st floor and the connectivty to router is also good and net is also good!


What should i do to bring the connectivity to second floor? Should i buy a bigger wifi router? (my current one is N300 linksys) or LAN cable all the way to second floor? (around 25 mts) or should i buy a better wifi PCI card N300? 

Please advise



The Incinerator said:


> Great purchase there!
> Get a good N300 card from TP link/Asus/Netgear or the likes. But a problem is they all, mostly the Asus ones come in PCIE form and I believe your board dosnt have a PCIe!!! Hence look for something in PCI form factor.Cable is not a bad option if you can conceal it.



*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4315#sp

* it says *


1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
(The PCIEX16 slot conforms to PCI Express 3.0 standard.)
* For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16 slot.
* Whether PCI Express 3.0 is supported depends on CPU and graphics card compatibility.
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2012)

1 x PCIe x1  ...I meant.


----------

